# Is it your habit to wear a watch while working out?



## Alden

So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.

Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?

Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Why would you limit yourself to one?

i have three depending on what I'm doing:
Garmin Tactix








Protrek Triple Sensor








Some sort of sub G shock Casio








Oddly its its the last one that gets used the most, the Garmin used the least.


----------



## exxtinguishable

Works on a vacation in Rome and during leg day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaugedFreak

I usually wear either my G-Shock GA110 or a Fitbit surge. I usually wear it dial side on the inside to keep from banging it into the weights.


----------



## Lifter

No


----------



## ctt1760

I usually wear whatever watch I have while working out. If it is swimming, I take it off if I can't adjust the watch band tight. Other activities, I always wear it; good for checking intervals anyway and just one less thing to get lost in the locker room.


----------



## bigclive2011

Of course and it's normally this.









Just nothing expensive or shiny )


----------



## hpintime1

no, i don't


----------



## kyky707

I do wear my seamaster 300 for exercising and weight lifting because I don't bring my phone with me to the gym. I have to be extra careful though not to knock my watch to the machine, although sometimes I change the bracelet with NATO strap.


----------



## horolicious

Yes, but not mechanical, kinetic seiko








send from AZ


----------



## Nokie

I gave up wearing a watch when I work out because I found that whenever I looked at it to see how much time I had left in my routine, it always appeared to run backwards.......


----------



## Mediocre

I split time between a G-Shock and an Ironman. They help me keep on track between sets.....and when running or playing soccer over lunch they help me get back to the office in time!


----------



## severelyjetlagged

Does a polar count? Wear it when doing 3 -5 mile runs on the treadmill.


----------



## Soh1982

Ball Skindiver which is my beater. I never keep my phone on me while I work out so I use it to check time and also to time stuff using the bezel.









Before skindiver I used this for several years but I rarely wear it now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtime87

no ... don't


----------



## Toothbras

Yes, always, I use the timer for intervals, either a G or an Ironman


----------



## Kachangputay

I can do with or without a watch when I work out, but if I do have a watch with me, it would either be a G-Shock GA110-1B or G6900-GR if I'm under the sun. In the case where I'll be working out with equipment or in situations that has the potential to damage the watch, then it'll be a $10 Casio 

When I don't wear a watch, there would be some sort of time keeping device within arms length


Sent from the fetal position


----------



## masyv6

I wear my G-Shock GWM5610 while working out. I like to have the option of keeping time in between sets as well as know how much time I have left in my workout.


----------



## Drumguy

I used to wear my MDV but switched to my G Shock once I got it.


----------



## Mediocre

Wore my G-Shock for a conquer the gauntlet race this weekend, and it impressed me. It took a genuine beating. I was the only guy out there that could tell you the time lol


----------



## BrandonP

Of course - how else do I time my rest between sets? 

When traveling, I use my SMPc, otherwise I swap it off for a Nighthawk with Yobokies sapphire crystal mod.


----------



## mtime87

i wear a g shock


----------



## kjelldb

Mio Alpha 2 for heart monitoring.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

I don't see why anyone (outside timed intervals outdoors) would. Just something that gets in the way to me. Heart rate monitors I can understand. Regular watches in the gym baffle me.


----------



## Stelyos

MLJinAK said:


> I don't see why anyone (outside timed intervals outdoors) would. Just something that gets in the way to me. Heart rate monitors I can understand. Regular watches in the gym baffle me.


i think it's just that some people call "going to the gym" just running or walking on a treadmill and some actually work out hard enough were they realize how obstructive a watch is... the gyms have plenty of giant digital clocks on the walls to help you keep track of your workout.


----------



## StufflerMike

HamiltonGuy said:


> Always wear a watch.


Wow, a lot of one liners in the last hours. On a rush ? Trying to get 100 posts as quick as possible ? 14 posts deleted thpugh.


----------



## brightstar

I wear an inexpensive Casio, light weight,stop watch ,backlight and water resistant to 50m, perfect for that end of workout sauna/seam.


----------



## charliekilo98

I wear a timex iron man for the stopwatch, and no worries when it gets scratched and scuffed. I'm pretty ruthless on rest times between sets and squinting at the analog clocks from across the gym doesn't work well. 

It's my go to beater watch for yard work and other abusive activities as well. The face is seriously scratched up, but can't kill it.


----------



## Maverick21

I wear as little as possible when in the gym. Wedding ring and watches come off. I don't like the obstruction or the risk of damaging them. I don't even use headphones usually. Can't stand that cord getting in the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctt1760

I used to wear my Protrek until it died 
Now I wear my good old G-Shock.


----------



## por44

Maverick21 said:


> I wear as little as possible when in the gym. Wedding ring and watches come off. I don't like the obstruction or the risk of damaging them. I don't even use headphones usually. Can't stand that cord getting in the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*+1
*


----------



## oak1971

I hardly ever take my watch off, unless it's to put a different one on.


----------



## jacobsuperbass

No need to get a nice watch all sweaty during a workout


----------



## dadbar

There are plenty of clocks on the wall where I go so I lock my watch & phone in my locker


----------



## willmtbike4food

Suunto Core. My workouts aren't ever planned as such. Tomorrow morning, doing some laps skinning/skiing before work. Fun to know how much altitude I've gained/lost...


----------



## Seiko_mod

Yes, i carry SKX007 - frequently use rotating bezel. Analog more pleasant from the stopwatch.


----------



## mango_420

Maverick21 said:


> I wear as little as possible when in the gym. Wedding ring and watches come off. I don't like the obstruction or the risk of damaging them. I don't even use headphones usually. Can't stand that cord getting in the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Same with golf. Even in my pockets - wallet and cell in golf bag

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_420

Agree w maverick. 

Agreed. Same with golf. Even in my pockets - wallet and cell in golf bag


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

I wear my smp. It's secure and not bulky on the wrist. I find I don't even really notice it, so it's perfect for me during work outs.


----------



## Hilly64

I wear what ever I have on that day, just done 45mins in the pool with Breitling SOSF. I do tend to wear it a bit loose but it doesn't bother me. if gym or running usually wear some tubigrip type elasticated bandage over it to keep it snug or protect from odd knock. No issue with golf either....nice looking down the club and noticing a nice watch. The Omega AT gets the same treatment. 

Where I live a £3k watch is safer on my wrist than in a locker or car!!!

The SOSF has recently been for a service and looks "as new" as does the AT so recently invested in a skx as a beater not for the gym but more for the DIY type jobs.


----------



## jaxexe

i usually wear my g-shock during workout,i just shift down a bit below my gloves


----------



## craig00

I usually wear a g-shock but ever since i got my apple watch i don't use the g-shocks anymore.


----------



## Simon Tibbett

I occasionally wear my G-Shock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbob99

That's why I have a G-Shock.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

I wear whatever I use at that time to the gym. There's some times that I avoid using it (like punching bag - no way you can wear watch at that time), but when I simply weightlifting or doing crunch, I use my watch anyway


----------



## Exclusivewatches

Im too much of a perfectionist to use my grails while working out, so they'll just stay home in their boxes. Don't know why people train with expensive watches anyway, I buy the reason that they don't want it in the locker, but most of the luxury-gyms have a personal safe, and your watch's insured...:-s


----------



## thrichar

G-shock or Garmin when running. Nothing for weights - too uncomfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Exclusivewatches said:


> Im too much of a perfectionist to use my grails while working out, so they'll just stay home in their boxes. Don't know why people train with expensive watches anyway, I buy the reason that they don't want it in the locker, but most of the luxury-gyms have a personal safe, and your watch's insured...:-s


Probably out of love or simply because they don't have gym watch

I used to wear my beloved grail (was a Sub) to Muay Thai training. The movement damaged severely. After that I decided to wear a watch that appropriate like 40$ Casio instead. _Appropriate for me, to not having that 'WTF is on your mind' from AD_


----------



## g1zm0e

I make a decision in the morning on what watch to wear, if I plan on working out, I generally go with a steel bracelet one so I can shower.


----------



## deleonj

Nope - no watches when I work out. Just headphones


----------



## josephine lace

Yes, when doing reps I use my watch as timer(stop watch)


----------



## Fjallrav

Nope


----------



## CenFlo

Nope, I take mine off, even take it off at work. Habit I suppose.


----------



## SaMaster14

Almost never unless it's a light work out. I am considering a Fitbit or Apple Watch Sport for working out though... I would need something that I could swim fast with though that wouldn't get damaged and would keep accurate health measurements and not mess up my stroke! I'm almost positive the Apple Watch wouldn't be able to take the abuse, but maybe a Fitbit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charleswtch

Nope. it makes feel uncomfortable most especially when am in the middle of my workout and i start sweating on my wrist.


----------



## rsnfrigate

G shock will do


----------



## BonyWrists

I've worked out 3-6 days a week most of my adult life, and except for a handful of brain lapses, it's been 28 years since I did so without a watch on. About 85% of that was with a long series of Timex Ironmen (most recently an Ironman Shock Steel T5K584, selected for the mineral glass crystal and multiple alarm tones). I use the chrono for cardio and a countdown timer between sets of strength training. Every once in a while I even look at the time. Most of the other 15% was with a Polar heart rate monitor. I've worn a quartz dress watch more than once in a pinch. I'd probably never wear a mechanical to work out.


----------



## kiwizak

Yes, i'd feel lost without one. I run a DW 5200 G-Shock. Countdown timer is perfect for timing rest periods between sets or doing tabata intervals etc.


----------



## CRodrigues

I usually take it off, especially when it's arm day. 
I like to wear my watches tight (not too much, just enough so it doesn't move much around) and it's not very practical while working out.

But I do look at the empty wrist several times during the workout


----------



## john freddrick

Yes, especially when i am jogging


----------



## crutis

a g-shock and casio is cool enough to wear during workout


----------



## charleswtch

No i don't cause i sweat during workout.


----------



## Em1224

I wouldn't wear mechanical, I don't see the point.


----------



## chumo22

I don't but I would wear something similar to yours if I did. No need to risk blowing out one of my Ten Best on a dropped dumbbell catastrophe. Not to mention the wrist damage.


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

I wore a watch in the army 24x7, why the hell would I worry about in in the gym?


----------



## supawabb

If I am circuit training at the park, then a g-shock. But when I am at the gym, I can't stand anything on the wrist. The g-shock is done up and attached to my water bottle.


----------



## Speeds5

I wear an Apple Watch. Mostly to track my activities.


----------



## Cobia

''working out'' sorry, im not to familiar with that word.


----------



## az erik

I tried, never "worked out".


----------



## WangFire101

I've always worn a simple digital casio for efficiency. 

Here's a question: what watches would be appropriate in gym clothes but not at the gym? Shorts and a t-shirt to wear to a ball game or something.


----------



## UnwoundMainspring

I find a watch on the wrist to be constricting while working out, and hence generally don't wear one. Besides, I use the iPhone to track my lifting and a clock is obviously included there -- a watch would be redundant. The only advantage I could see would really be timed work-outs for which a G-shock would be best suited, and tracking vitals from something like an Apple Watch. Unfortunately I don't do either of these.


----------



## manriki

Never did, until I got a GShock. Now I never go to the gym without it


----------



## cwatchman

I do not - my wrists swell too much meaning I'd have to constantly re-adjust my strap/bracelet size.


----------



## IronButterfly

Still wear my '95 Timex "shock resistant" Ironman on a surfer velcro strap to the gym!


----------



## ccm123

I wear a G Shock to work out, usually my Riseman.


----------



## Runnin_Ute

Typically one of my Timex Ironman watches. I have both a 100 Lap and one that has both HRM and GPS capability. In the past, I would sometimes run to my gym which was about 2.6 miles or so one way from home. Except now they have closed their doors and I will need to find a different gym.


----------



## tickwomp

I wear my Suunto Core All Black when working out, mostly for the timer. It comes with me on hikes, runs, rides, swims, and in the weight room. Otherwise it stays at home.


----------



## blazet007

i could wear a g shock or casio while working out


----------



## Spyvito

Casio Pathfinder at the gym if I forget to take it off at home. Never playing team sports.


----------



## magnetchief

Seiko monster of some description. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceofbase

I currently don't wear a watch when working out - I'd be scared that I mess it up.
In terms of tracking my workouts (running) I strap my phone to my waist with a belt I picked up for £4.99.
I have however been looking at a GPS watch in the future as some of them (tomtom) allow you to store music on them - this would reduce the need for carrying my phone on runs but I think the price is quite high atm as I would only wear it when running. Many people seem to wear these type of watches all the time now but I don't think I could wear a non-mechanical watch day to day.


----------



## Alden

I've started wearing my Seiko SKX007 when I work out. 

I've banged that watch around, dunked it under water, pretty much every thing you can think of (within reason) and it just keeps going. Looks great too.

I use the bezel to time myself.


----------



## fastfras

Yes, sometimes a Casio Pro Trek but usually a mechanical of some type. For over 20 years I used a Rolex Explorer as a field exploration guy, took a lickin' and kept on ticking (my apologies to Timex).


----------



## Tabletime

At the gym - no way. 

In the outdoors hiking or snowboarding, or while swimming? I have been wearing my Seiko SKX007 almost exclusively while doing outdoor activities or while on vacation, but I'm thinking I might get a garmin watch or something with built in GPS and other useful features for tracking physical activity. Ideally, I would like to track location, elevation gain, time/speed, and maybe heart rate. It would also be nice to replace the hiking maps application on my phone with a watch. The Garmin Fenix 3 GPS has most of those features but is $600. I also thought about the apple watch, but this doesn't seem very durable. 

Anybody have a good recommendation?


----------



## Townshend

I never do. Just an iPhone on my arm when I'm out for a run.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Always a mudman (blue or red), I take all other watches off. Currently, considering something lighter as well. 

Don't work out w/ a heavy watch you'll hate it.


----------



## Chop

I always wear a watch when I work out. I will only take it off when doing cable flys or using kettle-bells or other equipment that might slam into it.


----------



## aaronmd

Could not imagine wearing a watch while weightlifting. One heavy clean and the strap would explode.


----------



## bseidenberger

Absolutely will not wear a watch while lifting but will occasionally when I run if I don't have my iPhone strapped to my arm to track my run.


----------



## adam75

Cool options... I am looking for one and these are helpful tips!


----------



## Lord Monocle

G-7900.

It has a loud alarm and really easy to push buttons, which becomes important in later heavy sets when my hands are shaking.

I've had it for nearly six years and it has survived constant trips to the sauna, hot tub, pool, etc. It hasn't needed a battery change yet, so I don't know what's going to happen to the water resistance after it does. I'll report when I find out though.


----------



## EasternSinner

Because I've had surgery on my spine, my "workouts" these days consist of long walks. I always wear my watch when I do so to keep track of time, and I use the chronograph (it's a Sinn 356) to measure how long it takes me to complete every kilometer.


----------



## Brewersprts

I don't wear one while I workout. I spend way more time playing basketball than I do working out and it would drive me crazy to have a watch on. 

Plus, it would be all bad if someone grabbed onto it when they fouled me something not to mention I could hit someone in the face or something with it. 

Ill just leave eave it at home or in the locker.


----------



## max902

Never liked the idea of wearing a watch while working-out cause i hate it when i have sweat under my watch strap.


----------



## Alden

Lord Monocle said:


> View attachment 7011794
> 
> 
> G-7900.
> 
> It has a loud alarm and really easy to push buttons, which becomes important in later heavy sets when my hands are shaking.
> 
> I've had it for nearly six years and it has survived constant trips to the sauna, hot tub, pool, etc. It hasn't needed a battery change yet, so I don't know what's going to happen to the water resistance after it does. I'll report when I find out though.


I like it. You could also direct traffic while wearing it.


----------



## Lord Monocle

Alden said:


> I like it. You could also direct traffic while wearing it.


I've thought it would be perfect if I were a lifeguard.


----------



## Bababooey

I wear whatever's on my wrist, from a cheap Seiko up to my Speedmaster Pro. I've never had a problem banging the watch into anything. I do take it off for deadlifts as that's the only time a watch seems to bother me.


----------



## Blais223

If it's normal gym stuff then I'll wear whatever i happen to have on. For soccer or cycling/ mountain biking I don't wear anything. It's weird how it doesn't feel comfortable then but at the gym or jogging I feel off without a watch on.


----------



## blinktesty

Not all the time.


----------



## Gman06880

I don't like to have anything on my wrist when I work out.


----------



## Kiennor

I never wear one while lifting.


----------



## mapotofu

I take my watch off in the gym (too much risk of scratching against weights or machines) but I keep my BFK fully charged on a weekly basis by going for a run with it on.


----------



## Marbl Productions

I'm not a fan of working out with a watch on. Gets in the way when I do push ups


----------



## dan4138

I usually wear either my Oris Aquis or Sinn 103 while working out. I rather like the fact that wearing a watch stands out at the gym. I like my watches, and like looking at them. I don't mind if someone else looks at them too for lack of competition.


----------



## visualplane

Wore my rolex sub today. Other times, a hamilton khaki.


----------



## WatchBaba

Wear a watch at the GYM? Nope!

Workouts need no heart rate monitors, watches, or jewelry. <-- The period is there.


----------



## RoscoP

If I don't want to keep it in the gym locker, I'll wear it.
i wear a fitness one when I do work out and planned for it.


----------



## ElHeat

I wear a watch pretty much at all times aside from sleeping. For me though, I have two watches specifically for when I'm running or working out, and those are two different colorways of the exact same Timex Ironman. The battery lasts forever, good lume, very accurate, and comfortable - plus, there's a lap timer. They're the only digitals that I have left in my collection and definitely serve their purpose well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder

My working out consists of: running in the neighborhood while pushing a double jogging stroller and holding a dog by the leash, doing P90X videos in my carpeted upstairs game room which mainly consists of body lift (push up/ pull up) and independent dumbbells, and swimming laps. None of these require any significant timing needs and they don't put my watch in any real danger of whacks and bangs. I usually just wear my Squale on Nato, which is what I'm usually wearing anyway. The Nato fits so perfectly its incredible, it keeps the watch in pretty much the exact position on my upper wrist so I have no issues of the crown digging into my wrist for push ups etc, and somehow it does this without squeezing my wrist and being uncomfortable.

I do play Ultimate Frisbee in semi-competitive leagues, and for that my wedding ring and watch come off. There is a decent chance I'll be diving after a disc while running at full speed etc. safety for myself, the people I play with, and my watches dictate they need to come off.


----------



## M_Milaguet

In the gym, I tend to do a lot of stuff on the gymnastic rings, as well as practicing handstands, etc. A watch really gets in the way.
I do wear one jogging, surfing and swimming however.


----------



## flyingwatchman

I generally don't, as I either find the weight distracting or the shape uncomfortable in certain workout positions. For running, I sometimes wear a basic digital watch with stopwatch functionality, but even that is less often now that phones have apps to track and time runs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp909

ElHeat said:


> I wear a watch pretty much at all times aside from sleeping. For me though, I have two watches specifically for when I'm running or working out, and those are two different colorways of the exact same Timex Ironman. The battery lasts forever, good lume, very accurate, and comfortable - plus, there's a lap timer. They're the only digitals that I have left in my collection and definitely serve their purpose well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you ever actually use the lap timer


----------



## BonyWrists

jmp909 said:


> Do you ever actually use the lap timer


I can't speak for ElHeat, but I use the lap timer quite frequently. It's indispensable for interval training, and even on the road I've always used it for mile splits.


----------



## ElHeat

Yeah the lap timer is pretty awesome. I do use it at times. Either way, for a $30 watch, it's nice to have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley90

I keep a cell phone for audio, stock trades, emergency calls, etc......also the only time I use it to tell time


----------



## jghall

Cheapie Timex.


----------



## phreeze2k1

Thinking about wearing my Seiko 5 SNK809 on a NATO strap to the gym b/c it's small enough.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

Just a very basic GShock, since I utilize the stopwatch function pretty heavily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horological_Dino

Tag heuer aquaracer waf1110. Very reliable beater but the bracelet gets disgusting after i wear it for too long during my workouts

Sent from my SHV-E160K using Tapatalk


----------



## OrlandoMike

I don't these days. More a concern of injuring myself by snagging it than concern for the watch.


----------



## lantar

G-shock for my work out, sure nothing would happen to it


----------



## bryan00

Have been using my apple watch for workout and its perfect for the job.


----------



## kae0z

I wear a Polar pulse watch as I'm pretty much untrained and need to watch my pulse like a hawk during cardio...


----------



## heveymetil

I'm not into wearing anything while working out unless it is a shirt/thermal and shorts.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cchiu

Usually not because I feel like a watch can get in the way.


----------



## hedgehog_

Never!


----------



## krizj

I don't wear my watch while working out just for the comfort and avoiding scratches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

I should get a G Shock for gym days


----------



## SVTFreak

I do. I take my nice watch off and use a cheapo with. Stop watch on it to time rest/work. Or just use iPhone tabata timer if doing that. I don't wear timer type watches, but of I did I woildnt bother switching.


----------



## shnjb

I wear the Apple watch while lifting.
It's a little annoying sometimes when I put on wrist wraps (i usually move it up the arm), but I kind of appreciate the "calorie" estimates from my workouts.


----------



## Ard

If bicycling yes, any sort of free weights or machines no.


----------



## hoiboy

For hiking or cycling yes, definitely not for anything indoors.


----------



## ie watches

prefer not to wear it. unless it is Fitbits


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Nope, I find it really uncomfortable!


----------



## Micro

I only wear my fitbit when working out.


----------



## Jeff113

I almost exclusively have a G-Shock on when working out. Anything nicer than that feels wrong. On a few rare occasions, I have worn my Planet Ocean when lifting, but I was paranoid about it. I remember seeing a man in the gym with a Datejust II during a personal training session. It looked uncomfortable and out of place.


----------



## Alden

Jeff113 said:


> I almost exclusively have a G-Shock on when working out. Anything nicer than that feels wrong. On a few rare occasions, I have worn my Planet Ocean when lifting, but I was paranoid about it. I remember seeing a man in the gym with a Datejust II during a personal training session. It looked uncomfortable and out of place.


I've taken to wearing a G-Shock most of the time too. Occasionally I will wear a Seiko diver, but a G is better. Light and comfortable.


----------



## seiko_1

i wear cool digital rubber watches like G-shock or casio


----------



## JMart

I wear a rubber strap casio when doing cardio, but none when lifting. Mainly a comfort thing, plus the gym was clocks and timers everywhere.


----------



## Vinita

Recently I bought G shock gmas 110 for my workouts and I am loving it


----------



## louisuchiha

Yep, I usually wear my watch at gym

I sometimes got my Hamilton or Tag Heuer, but I usually do work out with SevenFriday on my wrist


----------



## dzilla

I use a Casio Illuminator for working out and yard work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonP

Yep - I wear my Omega SMPc and Breitling Bandit in the gym all the time (weights and cardio).


----------



## Blacktocomm

Garmin GPS for running/Swimming/Cycling. For lifting I lose the watch in fear of banging it against something. I also play competitive foosball and take off the watch for that.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

I like to wear my G-shock when I'm playing sports. Even though its like a good 15 years old now and the plastic has turned yellow, the watch just keeps going.


----------



## Sxgt

I wear my Suunto Core during bike rides, but remove when doing HIIT. I also remove my ring during workouts, hatewhen it bites into my fingers from barbells, bars, etc.


----------



## Lewiston

Yes. It's one of the few times of the day I wear my Apple Watch.


----------



## Russ82

Normally font wear a watch but if I do it be nothing other than my g-shock.


----------



## CdnCarat

A second for Apple Watch. I don't have any beater watches and wouldn't subject my current collection to potential harm..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcd213

If anything, just a cheap digital for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

I don't wear a watch for working out. I work out at home and cycle through workout programs such as Insanity Max30, Asylum, P90X3, Body Beast etc so there's absolutely no need to wear a watch. When I used to work out at the gym I did wear a G-Shock Mudman just for keeping track of the length of the workout and timing my rest intervals, but those are the only kind of watches I'd have wanted to wear, definitely not a traditional analogue watch.


----------



## samima

Wearing my really old Suunto t3d, just to monitor the heart rate.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHaven23

Never


----------



## peire06

that's a very good question. Personally I don't.


----------



## se7enfold

apple watch, always


----------



## Alysandir

I wear my Ball Skindiver II when I exercise or am doing anything where I know I'm getting sweaty, dirty, soaked, or banged around. The thing is built like a tank. 

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## kscearce

.


----------



## Kit.

I wear my SKX007 on a nato while I work out.


----------



## kndy

I use a Garmin and a Tom Tom Spark Cardio and Audio and when I ride my bike, I use a Garmin Edge 520 and after reach run/ride or workout, it goes up to Strava. When I run, I often try to follow my heartrate and it's been instrumental in making me know when to not push too hard.


----------



## gatster

Always...I time quite a few aspects of my workout - G-Shock for years, then the Apple Watch, then I sold that and now I have a Garmin Vivosmart HR. Might get another Apple Watch when the series 2 gets back in stock.


----------



## freshprince357

No I don't wear a watch working out. It feels awkward and stiffens the movement of the wrists.


----------



## completelyclueless

G-Shock for most workouts; Garmin with heart rate monitor if I'm running.


----------



## ResidentR

Garmin Fenix 3 HR for all running/biking. I like the size and look of it as well though would be curious to play around with different strap options.


----------



## Deity42

F-91W for yoga class.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

In the gym no...When running outside or on the track I use my casio for distance timings, £10 four years ago and still working well!


----------



## oynag

Cycling mmmmaaaaybe but that's why we have speed/odometers. Unsure why anyone would. I'd definitely look sideways at someone with a watch in the gym.


----------



## Bababooey

Yup


----------



## T-Bone Steak

Been a devoted gym guy for 30+ years and never once worn a watch. Not overly worried about damage, more of a comfort/sweat issue. Always pack a decent lock in the gym bag too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## octavian90

Looking to get a DW5600 for this purpose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoluxe

I never ever wear a watch for a workout, be it weights, run, swim.. No need... gym has clocks on the wall. 
And it really interferes with wrist range of motion for bench press.
I see a fair number of FitBits though.


----------



## Mad Martigan

Running, sure. Lifting, no.


----------



## KJParlay

A Garmin for running, more for distance measuring. 
Generally when doing any kind of workout, I want to forget that time exists.


----------



## searunn

Yes I do only when I am running and it has to be with my Apple Watch.


----------



## Lmfaoeric

For cardio or HIIT workouts yes I have a g-shock on but for lifting no. Wrist wraps are first.


----------



## spencer17

No, it becomes obtrusive when lifting or anything else that requires wrist movement.


----------



## SilverKast

I have a couple of Rolexes and the only reason I'd ever wear them while working out is because I'm afraid to leave them in my gym locker.

That being said I never wear a watch working out. I usually just keep my watch in my office when I go to the gym so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Germanox

View attachment DSC_0831 - copie.jpg


G shock DW5600


----------



## tzwick

Feel like that would be distracting while working out. Maybe thats just me.


----------



## Funwith

Yes, for running and lifting. But then again, I'm still in the "puny" stage of lifting


----------



## Jordanbav

All of my training sessions I uses either wrist wraps or straps so there is unfortunately no place on my wrist for a watch!


----------



## TheWalrus

For cardio - running, swimming, cycling, SUP, stairs, etc. etc. - yeah. For data gathering. Mostly distance and time - but my Garmin does a rough approximation of calories burned. It also syncs up with Strava, so it's easy to do progress comparisons. 

For weights, spin, bodyweight work, general 'gym time' - never. Not at all. There's always a wall clock - but I always try to go to failure anyway. My workout is over when I can't push - or pull, or lift - anymore. Not after 5 minutes on the bench - or 40 minutes or 60 minutes or 90 minutes in the gym. Plus, it seems like an unnecessary risk to your watch, and for personal injury.


----------



## ty423

I only have wireless headphones on. I want less things to clean from all the sweat and grime.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Nah, if you're doing heavy lifting your wrists will expand in size greatly. It's incredibly uncomfortable to have a watch on.

I don't wear a watch when I'm riding my bike either.


----------



## patenko

I don't wear a watch and I don't wear my wedding ring.


----------



## Chilled

No watch, no ring, no bracelet.

Apart from completely destroying them on the equipment, watches do get in the way of both movement and straps.

@*TheWalrus*

When you gather your data, what benefit does it give you? I'm curious, Its just every time i see someone wear something like that its either some soccer mom or someone that should go easy on the cheese cake.


----------



## _chris

I usually wear my Lumonix when running, cycling, or playing racquetball. No watch when lifting though.


----------



## ruotherha

nope take it off


----------



## Pepperoni493

I used to. My gym doesn't have any wallclocks. I now use wristwraps during heavy lifting, so I just use my cellphone now.


----------



## Klynt

I have my polar for running and cycling, usually let the mechanical watches rest during sport time!


----------



## drpopilopidus

No, I feel like it restricts my wrist too much. I might change my mind if I got a lightweight g shock or something though.


----------



## Daso

I like timing reps, don't care about time but rather timing and rest. Most heart rate watches are unreliable with any movement


----------



## bwedlund

I wear a Mio fuse when lifting or running. I like to have the heart rate monitor. I don't like wearing a chest strap and the Fuse is the only wrist monitor that I've tried that doesn't bother me when lifting. I also traded my gold wedding ring for a $20 Tungsten ring a few years back so that scratches from the bars don't show.


----------



## tdiallo

i never wear a watch when working out, don't like sweating on it, or perhaps scratching it while working out! I use the clock on my phone or the ones in the gym


----------



## kndy

I use a fitness watch (Garmin and Tom Tom Spark Audio & Cardio) for running and cycling and many other workouts. Its important for me to keep track of my workouts and it has become my own personal motivator to have one on and have the data uploaded.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I used to wear a Suunto with a heart rate monitor for running or spinning or other cardio but the chest strap kept dying and Suunto eventually bought the watch back from me (awesome customer service) and I never bothered to replace it with another HR monitor. Last year I got a G-Shock Rangeman and have begun wearing that when I am out running or at the gym. It does get cumbersome if I am at the gym and trying to lift weights or do anything that requires wrist movement but I really like to have it with me in the steam room because I like watching the temperature function rise.


----------



## conkmwc

I never wear a watch at the gym. Too easy to damage it.


----------



## maylebox

Yep, a cheap Casio with chrono to time rest between sets.


----------



## Francisco T.

Yeah, my Oris Carlos Coste Cenote to name one !!!


----------



## way1

My Apple Watch is usually my best pick for workouting out although I don't use it for heavy lifting.


----------



## Alden

bwedlund said:


> I wear a Mio fuse when lifting or running. I like to have the heart rate monitor. I don't like wearing a chest strap and the Fuse is the only wrist monitor that I've tried that doesn't bother me when lifting. I also traded my gold wedding ring for a $20 Tungsten ring a few years back so that scratches from the bars don't show.
> View attachment 10513994


That little techie thing looks pretty cool.

You know, you can have a gold band polished by a jeweler periodically, and it will look like new again. Just sayin' because I'm partial to gold.


----------



## horrij1

Rolex explorer or Omega seamaster. If I am going to have to move around and sweat, I might as well get my watch wound too while I'm at it!!


----------



## G1Ninja

I never wore a watch when I was working out mostly because I would go on to playing contact type sports afterwards. But I'm going to get a G-Shock soon for just wearing while running as I would like to know the time and not carry my phone or wait till I get back home or to my car.


----------



## Camdamonium

I have worn a black G-Shock I paid $70 for for the past four years of working out, running track, hunting, and doing manual labor. It's a solid watch, and I have never had to change the battery. I have never worn anything more while doing anything active for fear of damage.


----------



## JMann2380

No way.


----------



## Loke-Z

Never. No need, I am done when I am done


----------



## delraywatch

Since I have 6.5 inch wrists, it is difficult to wear a watch while working out. The issue is that my wrists expand so much to the point that ANY watch I was wearing would just no longer fit. 
It became too much of a hassle to have to resize the watch and worry about it, instead of focusing on the small time allotment I have to work out in any given day. 

Perhaps I could try out a G Shock in the gym? Anyone have any thoughts on this? 

-John


----------



## watchquartes

i can always use digital watches to workout


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Yes, if this watch is a smart watch. Otherwise, what is the point?


----------



## Drucifer

I wear a G shock while working out, primarily to time my brief rest intervals between sets.


----------



## blacktuesday

Drucifer said:


> I wear a G shock while working out, primarily to time my brief rest intervals between sets.


I wear a G shock when working out for the exact same reason. Usually if I'm not doing a set, I'm staring at my wrist counting down.


----------



## avengerpenguin

I always wear my g-shock to the gym


----------



## Fraga

YES, the Apple Watch.
I actually bought this of a different reason than working out but I really like the watch for that purpose as well.


----------



## correctomundo

I watches I can wear while golfing or working out and others that I would not even consider


----------



## Galvarez

Garmin Forerunner 735XT for running, biking and swimming.


----------



## madlou

Yes but I usually wear my blacked out casio.


----------



## Bababooey

Speedy this week


----------



## Bonanza

I don't see how a watch helps with anything in the gym.


----------



## ffswhyme

So much sweat... so much potential for damage...


----------



## Bababooey

Watch definitely doesn’t help me in the gym. Is just rather have it on my wrist than in my locker where it could get stolen. If sweat is enough to damage a watch, then it’s not a watch I’d wear anyway. I can see not wanting to wear a fancy Patek or something, but my Speedy is probably my ‘nicest’ watch. If it can survive a trip to the moon, it should hold up just fine at the gym I figure.


----------



## Bababooey

****sorry for the double post. Won’t let me delete****

Watch definitely doesn’t help me in the gym. Is just rather have it on my wrist than in my locker where it could get stolen. If sweat is enough to damage a watch, then it’s not a watch I’d wear anyway. I can see not wanting to wear a fancy Patek or something, but my Speedy is probably my ‘nicest’ watch. If it can survive a trip to the moon, it should hold up just fine at the gym I figure.


----------



## JohnM67

I wear a Casio Pro Trek and I find the stopwatch and countdown timer useful in the gym.


----------



## pigmode

Garmin 710XT: interval training (paddling)
Timex Ironman: cycling, ocean paddling


----------



## cbouza3

Cheap Casio G-shock does the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsky123

I personally do not wear it to the gym. I find it a hassle when doing weights.


----------



## LewiC

Omega Seamaster 300 quartz - the original Pierce Brosnan "Bond" watch in blue for everything. I literally wear that and it is beat up and scratch to hell but still functions like the day I got it. Tough as nails.


----------



## Starvet

As a toolwatch to check your heartbeat etc. - maybe! But as a watch.. I don´t thik so. Couple of months ago I saw a guy with a gold Sub in a GYM...really?
I think it´s too much. It´s like to work out in Brioni or Ermenegildo Zegna Suit.


----------



## faizan1990

No. I usually have large diameter watches, so it feels uncomfortable when weight lifting.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

All depends about what type of workout you are doing. Find a comfortable band you like. Steel is a good choice. Leather not so much. Some of the silicone straps are comfortable if your skin can handle it without getting irritated.


----------



## WatchBill

Yep. Breitling avenger II seawolf, never leaves my arm and is tough as nails!


----------



## WichitaViajero

This is usually what I wear


----------



## spidaman

I feel naked without a watch. I use a G-Shock at the gym, where I'm using the elliptical and using weight machine and free weights. However, I use my iPhone timer, nice and big and bright, for timing planks and other core exercises.

Cheers!


----------



## DOYAM

Yes, usually a Luminox.


----------



## Paulo 8135

I wear a Nokia Go. I also have a Nokia scales. I recommend both. I also have shares in Nokia. dat cashpile...


----------



## d0neall

I only use a watch when I go running, when weightlifting it feels like it is in the way.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

In the beginning I was scared to wear my watches to the gym let alone my Rolexes. But one day I started to and realized I don't actually do any exercises that will come in contact with the watch as long as I'm careful. Now I wear all my Rolexes to the gym because it's safer than leaving it in the glove compartment or the gym lockers. Just be aware that you are wearing a watch and you will be alright.


----------



## Eldridge58

I’ve seen a Rolex Daytona at the gym, that one surprised me. Haha


----------



## velorider

I don't work out at a gym but I bicycle, hike, swim and have strength and interval routines that I do at home. I gravitate toward watches with rubber straps or bracelets that are sports watches and have higher water resistance ratings so I can wear them for whatever sports I'm engaged in. Lately my 3 most worn are Montblanc Chrono, IWC AT and UN Marine chrono


----------



## LARufCTR

I live with my watch...that said...only two things I don't do with it is workout or shower.


----------



## BenzCLK

only if it has a rubber or silicone strap


----------



## Tonystix

No, I don't wear a watch when working out.


----------



## domayotte

Yes. I wear a G-Shock. Don’t really use it for anything, I just feel weird not wearing a watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Styx

Only when doing interval training - Casio Interval timer for 15$ is awesome. Otherwise, no watch, no phone, no distraction. Personally, at this point I dont need to keep track of my training time.


----------



## peppeducati

G Shock for me. Recently ditched the smartwatch and I don't miss it at all.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juanpam

G-Shock and Suunto Core All Black for my sport time


----------



## Spyderco1993

Always, I never take mine off


----------



## toolguy

Watch on pretty much 24/7...


----------



## Ericsmith89

Used to but gets so smelly thr rubber needs washed. I sweat too much


----------



## c5pilot11

Running is one thing. I never understood the guys who wore metal cases though while in the weight room. Something about that is just odd and I believe would be very u comfortable.


----------



## KrabbyKakes

Nope! Not at all! 

Probably because I started working out with football, and you can't exactly wear a watch during a game or practice (I remember coaches running kids for wearing watches because they'd be focused on what time it was instead of practice).

Once I started weight lifting, watches just got in the way. Certain movements like push ups, cleans, and front squats have your wrist bent at really extreme angles, and having a watch can be down right painful to wear. It was admittedly kind of strange to me when I started track and all the distance runners wore watches in their workouts. It just seems out of place to me.


----------



## barutanseijin

When i ran competitively, i always had a slim Casio on. I don't remember the model, but these were never G-Shocks because i wanted a slim small watch. I chose them mostly for how easy it was to hit the start/stop & lap buttons. If i run or bike now i don't bother timing myself.


----------



## DeepBlue1

No i do not wear a watch while working out. Afraid of hitting it against something.


----------



## safwan44

I wear my Galaxy Gear S3 while working out. Definitely keeping the big guns at home while working out. I'm afraid I'll hit them with weights or fall, etc. Not worth it, imho.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tethros

No. A combination of sweating and engaging in super kinetic exercises make wearing a watch a no go. I feel like it would just rub and restrict my range of motion.


----------



## NoSympathy

I usually don't wear watches but when i do, it's usually my Apple watch on some rubber strap.


----------



## richn

I personally hate even wearing a Fitbit while working out... Very restrictive tbh.


----------



## dimsoug

Usually no I dont wear.


----------



## Hamstur

Hell no, and the same goes for phone as well, or engaging in any sort of conversation longer than saying "hi."


----------



## jfslater98

Yes, and it highlights one of the reasons I like dive watches. It's very easy to mark time with the bezel. Planks for example, I can easily track how long I stayed up. Also good for tracking rest time between sets.


----------



## dwaym0

No, I have an irrational fear of getting carpal tunnel syndrome hahahah


----------



## a_carkhuff

I always wear a watch to the gym, but never my nice watches. I'm too nervous that all of the shock taken during my lifts from moving weights around will damage their movements. But I do wear an Apple Watch when I workout, which work great because I can change my music without having to pick up my phone.


----------



## dkauf

For years I wore a Polar watch connected to a HRM strap, and then I got an Apple Watch Series 3 and now I rarely ever take it off!


----------



## CSG

I don't "work out" per se, rather I do stuff. I've always been supremely comfortable wearing a Rolex as they were originally designed - a tool watch. I regularly played golf wearing my Datejust, sailed, hiked, camped, etc. wearing it or my Sub or GMT. I take my watch off at night, for showering, or any labor where I might ding up the watch or get it caught on something.


----------



## xthine

Never wear a traditional watch working out , only my Garmin Fenix 5x. I wear it while strength training at the gym, trail running, hiking, indoor rowing even bouldering indoors. Yes, I like to make sure my activities are synced to Strava and Garmin Connect 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

I hate wearing a watch working out, can’t stand the sweaty feeling underneath.


----------



## sfb

I have three watches for working out and i use them in rotation. I use it to time myself, it is very necessary.


----------



## lawtaxi

Nope. Sweat and banging on dumbbells not a good combo.


----------



## arogle1stus

Alden:
Gosh no!!! Thats what lockers are for.
Even ones I trust the clients at. (Bad grammar?)

I trust no one concerning my watches.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ady1989

No, I find that it gets in the way and just causes inconvenience. Once the blood gets pumping the strap gets a bit tighter too.


----------



## City74

I have 3 different Casios I use for when I’m working out. I wear them looser then usual so they don’t get in the way


----------



## mt_timepieces

My smart watch is pretty much on me at the gym. No issues.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondancer

I wear my old Fortis when I work out or do chores. Mostly because I forget to take it off, but then it is very rugged and build for serious challenges.


----------



## dron_jones

easy solution, don't bother working out!


----------



## mpatton4re

I never wear nice stuff to the gym. It’s like a girl wearing full make-up to work out in. IMO it’s just nuts. If you’re serious, you are there to get nasty and sweaty, not worry about impressing anyone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

I find watches get in the way, especially if you’re serious. Plus, the wrist swelling and sweat makes it uncomfortable. At the gym I use the wall clock. At home I only wear a watch if I’m doing a HITT workout.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo84

No, it would get in the way and I'd be worried about accidentally knocking them against the gym equipment.


----------



## SunnyOrange

mpatton4re said:


> I never wear nice stuff to the gym. It's like a girl wearing full make-up to work out in. IMO it's just nuts. If you're serious, you are there to get nasty and sweaty, not worry about impressing anyone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well... I'm the one who wears make up when cycling. There is waterproof makeup, and also, face powder prevents sweat falling all over my face, and this is huge advantage, as I see my friends who are literally melting in summer. ;-)


----------



## Msiekierski

G shock, and I get serious. Can’t break the damn thing, and if I do, I have a feeling my wrist would be injured too.


----------



## Renaissance Reddy

I try to take my Submariner off before I leave the house to work out, but if I forget, it doesn't bother me or affect the workout.


----------



## galvestonokie

only GShock. others don't make it to the gym


----------



## Julien Portside

Alden said:


> So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.
> 
> Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?
> 
> Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.
> 
> View attachment 5182802


I wear a FitBit smart watch when I go to the gym. Very useful for bluetooth function and cardio option. 
But don't know if we can call that a watch...


----------



## toasterburn

Sometimes I wear a fitness tracker to the gym, but that's it.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

No watches at the gym. I don't trust my workout habits against the movements. 

My AlpinerX has been in repair for 5 months because two on the screws backed out during a workout and there was water damage from the shower. 

In any event, Aplina lost my business forever because their customer service is terrible.

No watches in the gym.


----------



## jz1094

I always start my workouts wearing my gshock and time my workouts, I always end up taking it off like 10 min into the workout.


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

No way, I feel like that's a high risk area to be wearing a watch


----------



## wobbegong

I swim with my ProTrek or Edifice, gym would be strictly the 'beater' Edifice - never have a bare wrist unless I'm sleeping!


----------



## jmas

I have always use the wall clocks in the gym as I feel I would damage whatever watch I wore during a workout.


----------



## JLater

Just my Garmin on the opposite hand. Nice watch comes off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

I do not, but I work out at home and not a gym. I have a small digital timer that I use when I work the heavy bag.


----------



## vchau76

I am sure I am the exception, but I wear my Tudor Black Bay Dark. I use to have an old school yellow rubber Nixon Player watch that I loved and would wear that all the time, but after it broke, I never replaced it and so just throw on the BBD. For workouts like deadlifts, I just take it off. I've checked out fitness watches but IMO, feel like there are too many gadgetry on them and it would be too distracting. I may just look for another Nixon Player (<$100) and who cares if it gets banged up.


----------



## heb

Yes. I wear my brand new Omega Seamaster 300 to the gym. My work out routine is a 30 to 40 minute session on an elliptical trainer followed by a 45 second stretching period. I don't use the moving handles on the trainer except for the last minute to get an ending heart rate. All that to say I don't exactly over stress my watch. I do soak it in perspiration though, and don't rinse. So it is corroding as I type this except its ceramic and silicon components. Those are immune to corrosion.


----------



## Beastlytaco

Yep Casio G shock always have. Been thru hell and back with that watch


----------



## mileneal_official

I usually wear a fitness band when i'm working out. Any other times, I'd be wearing my dress watches


----------



## gaurdianarc

I can’t do it. To afraid of dropping some weights on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V.

Evening All,

I do not wear a watch while working out. My workouts are at home and don’t really require a time piece. I used to wear one while racing my bike, but when I crashed and scratched the crap out of the bracelet that was the end of that. Also, at this point, my cycling computer has a clock on it. Hate to have them banging on my wrist while riding

Tom V.


----------



## sithjedi333

Apple Watch 4


----------



## Kjian414

Saw a guy working out with a Ulysse Nardin yesterday. Honest to say I would never wear an expensive watch to the gym god forbid I bang it up against something.


----------



## adam_svt

id wear my gshock if I didn't already have my phone with me to play music


----------



## randomshenans

sithjedi333 said:


> Apple Watch 4


Same here.


----------



## randomshenans

sithjedi333 said:


> Apple Watch 4


Same here.


----------



## Synequano

Polar HRM,the old skool ones


----------



## 2star

I never really cared about wearing a watch while working out until apple introduced the fitness system on the apple watch which makes it a perfect watch for work outs IMO.


----------



## jhwarthog

I find I always have to have a watch on when I leave the house. I wear my g shock when working out. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

I wear a G Shock or Fitbit with a stop watch so I can track rest intervals between sets. I’d never wear a “nice” watch to the gym.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Not me. I don’t understand why some guys will wear $10,000 + watches while lifting weights. One mistake and I bet they never do it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619

I always wear my G-Shock when I workout. I time my rest periods between sets and stretches.


----------



## Javyy

Sure i do when i want to work out i put on my smart watch which is the apple watch it helps with a lot of reading especially the heart rate reading I love it.


----------



## SequoiaMan

No, because the gym is a place for me to forget about time, meetings, bosses, etc. and just focus on me.


----------



## bsubtown

When I first started CrossFit I wore a HR monitor and watch. In the first few weeks the belly strap on the monitor came off as I was flipping a tire and kinda fell out of my shirt in a way that made me swear off doing that again. If I had a FitBit or something more high tech than that Suunto Ambit 2 I would consider it. Although I am not sure if the information is that valuable to me. The mirror is maybe the best fitness tracker ever invented.


----------



## zygomatic21

I was "cured" of any desire I had to wear a watch to the gym after I watched a guy accidentally bump his Rolex into a 45lb plate. The impact didn't seem like much ... until i saw the aftermath.


----------



## aabikrman

Once I put a watch on for the day, I don't take it off. The only exception might be is to the shower as I rarely wear any watch in the shower. 

If I was going to a gym, I would only wear a diver or low-dollar watch that I didn't mind getting into the shower with unless I had a secure locker to put the watch into while I showered.


----------



## zygomatic21

aabikrman said:


> Once I put a watch on for the day, I don't take it off. The only exception might be is to the shower as I rarely wear any watch in the shower.
> 
> If I was going to a gym, I would only wear a diver or low-dollar watch that I didn't mind getting into the shower with unless I had a secure locker to put the watch into while I showered.


That is always the worry with nice watches at the gym. If you don't wear them, you have go figure out how to store them. I have in the past just left mine in the car - thinking it is more secure than the gym lockers.


----------



## Matei Radulescu

I practice capoeira so wearing a watch would make it uncomfortable and possibly interfere with certain moves (handstand, cartwheel etc.) so no. At the weightlifitng gym I also don’t wear a watch since I dont need it for anything.



instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## SaMaster14

I only ever wear my Apple Watch Series 4 while working out. That being said, I’m an Equinox member and at some of the more upscale gyms (e.g., Sports Club in Los Angeles; High Street Kensington in London) I’ve seen my fair share of members working out with anything from a steel Rolex to a solid gold Patek or Audemars... I don’t understand it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DB040

I would pay off my mortgage and then immediately pull my kids out of the public school wasteland and send them to a decent private school.


----------



## forsakenfury

I only wear my Samsung galaxy watch when I workout to keep time and count my reps.


----------



## arkiemark

Always wear a watch at the gym. Keeps me from dawdling between sets and also times how long to hold after workout stretches. Usually alternate between a beater and a dive watch- whatever has a clear seconds hand.


----------



## adam_svt

I never do. its uncomfortable for me to have something on my wrist


----------



## Familyman310

No watch after purposely getting a rugged GShock for that purpose. When doing cable based exercises, the cable sometimes catches on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Usually not. But if I did it would be my g shock or a metal bracelet watch. I've definitely worn a Rolex, black bay, and Triton. But we are talking cardio not lifting weights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I'm the type of person to always wear a watch no matter what, so yes, I do wear my watches to the gym. I used to switch out to my G-Shock for gymming but the Tag does the job just fine and I don't have to worry about beating it up since it's a quartz and is built quite well.


----------



## neilziesing

I am a cyclist and a runner, so I wear an Apple watch for the GPS tracking and the phone capabilities. Apple Watch 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffy

Yes a G-Shock

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## SydR

I wear my Garmin Fenix 3 or Suunto Spartan Ultra whilst working out. Never a ‘normal’ watch.


----------



## dino888

not really. feels like it will distrupt any blood flow


----------



## Nicocamp353

I'm actually super nervous to do this

I have a friend who wears a Rolex hulk while working out and I just never could I think it's dangerous and way too much money to risk

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravexmind

No. I can’t stand having something in my wrist while working out. Plus if I need to use straps to lift, having a watch on my wrist gets in the way.


----------



## Nicocamp353

Gravexmind said:


> No. I can't stand having something in my wrist while working out. Plus if I need to use straps to lift, having a watch on my wrist gets in the way.


I also feel like that's just a scratch waiting to happen

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryzdabr

I try to strap on a garmin watch for the gym and try not to wear anything expensive given you can easily damage them


----------



## Airlyss

My workout is playing adult league soccer 2x per week and you can’t wear any jewelry, so nope for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam2011

Apple Watch. Always wear it on the right wrist with a different mechanical on the left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D50

I wear one of three: Timex T77761, Casio F-91W, or Casio F108WH. They get taken into the sauna also. Here's the F108:


----------



## LMNT LUXE

Dont wear anything pricey. G shock works well.


----------



## Olds64

I generally don't wear any of my watches when I do PT.


----------



## Kittysafe

Fitbit


----------



## forsakenfury

I just wear my galaxy watch it tracks my workout and its comfy


----------



## freshweasley76

I always wear a beater, always quartz - less risky for weight lifting. Sometimes if I work out at home I just don't 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

I wear a Garmin Vivoactive 3 when I ride my bike or work out. It has GPS and a HR monitor, ann links to Strava so it is easy to track everything, plus its waterproof and wears like a typical 41 mm watch.


----------



## Julien Portside

Working out = smart watch
==> music control and heart frequency when cardio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

G shock square or fw -91, always one of them.

Time is inevitable...


----------



## pfern10

More than a habit. Probably a love for watches. I've got to start wearing a gshock instead of my swiss made watches.


----------



## Greyknight

I have tried wearing my g-shock while at the gym but I honestly don't think it's very comfortable when lifting weights.


----------



## morsegist

I wear my Apple Watch every time. Keeps up with my heart rate and I get credit for the steps!


----------



## kip595

I'm definitely not a smart watch fan; even gave away an Apple watch I received to my then girlfriend not so much because she wanted it but I didn't (she swears by it now, oi vey); but I do always wear a watch at the gym or when exercising. I time my workout in 20 minute increments most of the time, so I usually wear a 'beater', but definitely always wear one.


----------



## Philandwatches

I sometimes wear the titanium seiko becsusr it is light and i dont even feel it.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## morsegist

Apple Watch every time! Get credit for the workout!


----------



## brmott

G-Shock


----------



## nudie

Yeah, it feels naked not wearing a watch everywhere. G-Shock does the job well


----------



## ddaksq

I usually don't wear one so I can be free from worry of damaging it bumping it into weights. Altho, a watch like a G-Shock as previously mentioned may not be a bad choice.


----------



## bradbaldwinfitness

If I’m doing back or legs I’ll wear a watch. But if I’m pressing heavy I need to use wrist wraps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebradbaldwin

I’ll wear one for back and leg days but need my wrist wraps for heavy pressing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kip595

I always throw on a Seiko 5 or something for timing myself as I mostly do cardio these days.


----------



## Atom_99

Never when I am weight lifting. Garmin when I am running even though I track mileage using my phone.


----------



## Maverixk

I dont wear my watches cause they're a bit too expensive to bring to the gym. 
I once wore a submariner to the gym and got a dent, 
Sold it within a week ( my own fault/ stupidity/ couldnt live with my mistake etc etc)


----------



## IronHorseWar

I like wearing my nice watches to the gym (miss the gym). None of my lifts (squat, overhead press, deadlift, bench, chin-ups, etc) really aggravate the movement or make the case come into contact with anything. I use it to time my rests (2-5 mins), and it's better than staring into a smartphone like a hot girl. I prefer a watch with a bezel which I use to mark how many sets I'v edone.

I would take them off for cardio or sports (sprints/soccer), but bumping your watch at the gym means you're probably a gym noob. Keep your casio til you can squat, bb.


----------



## MaxEngineer

Off always off for safety reasons. I don't want to accidentally hit someone with it when either in sparring or any sort of one on one sport and it gets in the way of a golf swing.


----------



## RoyceLjung

I take mine off for sure. Wearing it when training seems impractical some sense. Also leather does not really go well with sweat lol


----------



## mikemark

Never understood the wearing a nice watch at the gym thing. Especially with leather bands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highend

Of course not. I won't wear a dress watch to the gym especially if it's on the high side.


----------



## Kuzushi

yes. I mean, I bought it specifically for workouts, as it has a step counter.


----------



## adam_svt

I've tried it but I feel like it just gets in the way as far as wrist movement


----------



## shaunlawler

Yes I wear a G-Shock for timing sets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD10

Of course. Fitbit is great to manage my workouts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA

I don't wear a watch while working out. I have a garage gym and use my phone for timing.


----------



## Pongster

Yes. Either with metal bracelet (even PM) or with rubber bracelet.

i especially like to wear automatic or kinetic. So the workout movement can wind the watch.


----------



## tmorelli

G-Shock! I time most stuff with my phone but for glancing at the time i always switch to a gshock


----------



## mskhour

I used to wear my Doxa because I read that apparently it has some shock-proof features inside the movement. However, I stopped wearing it since I just don't believe my watch won't be affected negatively by the crazy bumps/movements/rotations at the gym!


----------



## rayrayhey

I usually wear my Sinn 104 on a nato or my G-shock. But with the Sinn, I always sorta feel like more of a badass.


----------



## tmvle5m

I used to wear watch when I workout at gym. As a result, my left wrist injured


----------



## drlagares

I can't work out with a watch. I tried but felt weird.


----------



## Seddyspaghetti

Hell no. I don’t like anything on my wrists while working out


----------



## BHWookie11

The only reason why there’s an Apple Watch in my collection is for going to the gym. It works great for recording laps in the pool, timing sets, tracking runs, and skipping to the next song with my headphones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Yes. Right now been rotating all my turtles the past few days.

before whatever i was wearing if it had a bracelet or rubber strap. If leather strap, i change to one with bracelet.


----------



## Grommize

When I go to the gym I always remove it but when I go for a run on a promenade next to my Athenian house here I always run with my watches on the hand. Have no idea why I differ this 2 types of activity. But to be honest I enjoy running more.


----------



## metlslug

Can’t beat an Apple Watch for workouts, IMO.


----------



## nanuq

Not for free weights, yes for everything else.


----------



## TrlRnr

I used to wear a digital Timex and timed my workouts, laps, etc. Then just said screw it, and now I just wear a Helson Shark Diver.


----------



## Herb53

Yes. Whichever watch I wear that day.


----------



## Cassini

Nope not me. Funny enough, there is a guy at my gym who leaves a submariner out on top of the cubbies. I still can't figure out exactly who it is, but I think he had a DateJust or maybe OP there the other day.


----------



## bearbear

I usually wear a G Shock for running or lifting, but my primary exercise is martial arts and watches are a no no


----------



## kboyle

Never been a fan of that. only a fitbit or whoop band to help track burned calories


----------



## CadillacRich

Usually wearing a Garmin


----------



## Tony A.H

i don't wear a watch. i work out at home.
i actually have only one excercise to do on a Nordic-Track. so no need to time myself.


----------



## outlaw468

Apple Watch for me. I love that I can play music from the watch to my AirPods.


----------



## Lot42

Always wear a watch and I grab the first watch I see from my lot, for I so use to always wearing one on my wrist


----------



## The Professional

I wear a Timex Ironman and use the interval timer to time my sets when lifting weights. I also use it to time my trail runs. That's pretty much all I use that watch for.


----------



## Bahn112

Always wear one when working out. Usually my all metal G Shock. 
If i'm mountain biking, i'll use one of my regular G Shocks in case I eat it. lol


----------



## ugo-daniele

I can't live without watches so yes at work I wear quartz, victorinox inox titanium and bulova 262hz Lunar pilot


----------



## simon_nmk

I personally do not prefer to wear a watch while working out at all. It feels heavy and makes our movement to be very clumsy imo


----------



## Victor in DE

Alden said:


> So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.
> 
> Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?
> 
> Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.
> 
> View attachment 5182802


I always wear a watch when working out. It is always a dive watch (Seiko SKX007, Volstok Amphibia, or Victorinox INOX Prodiver).


----------



## Lagetickers

I have my daily beater and the ones I wear on Occasions.


----------



## Tom V.

Alden said:


> So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.
> 
> Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?
> 
> Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.
> 
> View attachment 5182802


Nope, when working out at home not needed, on the bicycle, computer has accurate time of day

Tom V.


----------



## feline

I wear my cheap Casio for swimming and running, too!


----------



## consulting_actuary

Alden said:


> So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.
> 
> Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?
> 
> Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.
> 
> View attachment 5182802


I used to wear a Seiko SKX013 but since adding an Apple Watch to the roster haven't switched back to analog for tracking workouts since. I like to track heart zones for interval training so smart watch is the most convenient for me.


----------



## Mediocre

Yes, usually just a small G-Shock. It helps me stay on track during limited time exercises


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

outlaw468 said:


> Apple Watch for me. I love that I can play music from the watch to my AirPods.


Can't beat technology

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anbelievable

I don't think i can wear any of my mechanical watches to workout.... i just stick to casios


----------



## JSB79

No. I don't like the feel of a watch on my wrist while going to the gym/lifting, and I wouldn't wear one playing sports either. Would feel pretty uncomfortable under my hockey glove I think, etc...


----------



## dtquarles

For outdoor activities, yes. Weightlifting, I personally don’t.


----------



## jhauke

I wore my Pam89 once to the gym (in attempts to maybe network with other enthusiast/buisness owners who work out there), couldnt stay focused on my workout. 
So now its typically a Seiko SkX007. Not afraid to beat that one up. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

I'd like to wear a watch while I'm working out but most times I find they get annoying/in the way. 

Also worries about scratching it so I just wear a Fitbit now instead.

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orive 8

Yes I do, I work out at home - treadmill and dumbbells, so wearing a watch, one of my G Shocks, is no problem.


----------



## belia

Alden said:


> So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.
> 
> Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?
> 
> Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.
> 
> View attachment 5182802


For years now I've always switched to a G Shock for working out. It seems like they're the perfect workout watch. I also have the Casio you picture, but mine is orange instead of green.


----------



## Victor in DE

Alden said:


> So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.
> 
> Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?
> 
> Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.
> 
> View attachment 5182802





Soh1982 said:


> Ball Skindiver which is my beater. I never keep my phone on me while I work out so I use it to check time and also to time stuff using the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before skindiver I used this for several years but I rarely wear it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear one of three dive watches when working out (SXK007, Volstok Amphibia, or Victorinox INOX ProDiver. I usually swim laps but even wear in the gym. I am not a Gshock or smartwatch fitness tracker guy, old school divers.


----------



## swink6112

Pretty much the only time I wear my AW is when I work out.


----------



## Colin59

I wear a cheap Casio digital FW91W I think it is. It cost about £10 and I have had it for several years so it owes me nothing.


----------



## casselmb

I usually wear one of my G-Shocks when I work out. The exception is if I’m doing free weights, then I usually go watch less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce Koontz

I avoid wearing my autos whenever I'm working out or running a jackhammer


----------



## SuttoFL

I always have. It used to be a G-Shock, these days it's a Garmin Fenix.


----------



## michaeld1

I usually replace with a fitness tracker while working out.


----------



## watchmewhip

its the same for me I don't wear my watches while working out, don't want them to get sweaty lol. I mainly own mechanical watches. Hard impacts could throw them out of sync and permanently lead to inaccuracies in the rate, I honestly don't want to risk that, so usually I replace them with a fitness tracker too.


----------



## Herb1953

Yes. I wear whichever watch I put on that am.


----------



## humusays

before I used miband for running, after a while I bought myself an apple watch series 5, I haven't seen anything better for running around my property in Turkey imo ofc


----------



## WatchBill

Yes! How else are ya gonna impress the ladies in the gym?


----------



## gball

It's my habit to do everything while wearing a watch, including working out/lifting weights. I really never take them off, I just kind of cycle through them usually and will wear one for a week or two then switch to another. I never baby them, no matter the least of most expensive that I own. I'll work on the car with them, work on the house, anything.


----------



## vmgotit

Short answer yes! I wear my watch 24/7. Vance.


----------



## gearguywb

I am in the "no" category. Just don't really like wearing while lifting or playing racquetball.


----------



## rgee2

it was until I begin to wear ankle straps.


----------



## kingfunkel

Just a run of the mill casio DW-290. The timer is set at 2mins for between sets and obviously a stopwatch for if I'm doing planks or anything like that. Tbh it's the perfect watch. 
An expensive watch would just scratch and if I'm wearing straps then I can adjust the watch a little higher.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

I wear an I watch to make sure I don’t die


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaleedE

I usually don't but if I do, I would be using some type of cheap watch or a workout tracker.


----------



## Disciple418

Yes


----------



## brgracer

Nope. Between the sweat and mild restriction of wrist mobility, I always take my watch off while working out.


----------



## neverlate1973

No watch . I would use time as an excuse to leave . I look for any reason to leave im not motivated .


----------



## blackair64

I'm a fan of wearing my Apple Watch. Great to load up with tunes as well as track my progress which eliminates time wasted using my phone.


----------



## Oleg1987

Depends on a mood, but when i do i usually go with DeepSea James Cameron, it’s durable, robust and i love the gradient dial


----------



## nastang87xx

I hate wearing a watch while working out.


----------



## gearguywb

Never have. I don't want anything on my hands/wrists. Typically lift or play racquetball


----------



## caribiner23

Absolutely not. 

Other than having my phone with me on the bike or treadmill to track my HR, I never have gadgetry with me while I work out.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Gunnar_917 said:


> Why would you limit yourself to one?
> 
> i have three depending on what I'm doing:
> Garmin Tactix
> View attachment 5189762
> 
> 
> Protrek Triple Sensor
> View attachment 5189770
> 
> 
> Some sort of sub G shock Casio
> View attachment 5189802
> 
> 
> Oddly its its the last one that gets used the most, the Garmin used the least.


I only wear a Fitbit. I was watching a YouTube guy work out with a RM the other day. I don't know if it was just for pics or not though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

Yes, but rubber straps only - metal or nylon get too abrasive in my experience.


----------



## SinCity

I absolutely do not wear a watch when I workout, but only because I box and I do not think any mechanical watch will last very long being subjected to those types of repeated hard impacts. I'd also be afraid a spring bar would fail and send my watch flying. If I'm doing something very light like a walk, I always have a watch on though.


----------



## rr82

Alden said:


> So, I just got back from my workout/gym place and I looked around and noticed a dearth of watches on wrists. The few I did see looked like plastic and rubber - probably Casios, or some kind of exercise tracking device.
> 
> Do you wear one when you go to workout? What do you usually wear?
> 
> Here's mine. Lightweight and basic.
> 
> View attachment 5182802


I really didn't get use to wearing a watch at the gym. But for a while I got a Samsung S2, so barely qualifies as a timepiece. I liked your choice btw.


----------



## Brey17

rr82 said:


> I really didn't get use to wearing a watch at the gym. But for a while I got a Samsung S2, so barely qualifies as a timepiece. I liked your choice btw.


Looks like you'll be to 100 in no time!


----------



## neverlate1973

I just got the Suunto 7 and I am wearing it in the gym and when I sleep . 
It is complicated to me but I am starting to get the swing of it .


----------



## CadillacRich

Usually Garmin Fénix or G shock


----------



## soundfanz

Always wear a watch at Gym, but it's my trusty Seiko quartz vintage diver. Wouldn't wear one of my auto watches.
I need a watch to time my intervals between weight sets.


----------



## atcq

I just wear this, love it


----------



## Loneguitar

I typically workout on my lunch break so I never wear my watch when working out. Typically wearing my Black Bay at work though so that’s the only reason. If I were wearing my Suunto or something maybe. But typically it’s a no for me.


----------



## discerningtime

A cheap Apple Watch, that’s about it. I know some hardcore runners that wear Casio or Seiko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cholewski

Only when cycling or running - any other workouts, and i take my watch off


----------



## DC Lavman

Typically this. Really the only time I wear it is to work out. When I'm done, something else goes on in its stead.

I like the large, readable digits and how easy it is to push the buttons. I'm considering picking up a G-Shock GBD-200 because Casio has finally figured out that it's nice to have a large readable display when you're exercising, but I'm wondering if the buttons are any easier to push than on a typical G.


----------



## Vuldric

I enjoy wearing one while doing anything physical, but it’s extra frustrating when not wearing something with an adjustable band. I need that expansion!


----------



## JonInAtl

My habit is not to work out. 😜


----------



## tman916

Yes, I mainly play basketball. Previously would never wear jewelry, but not I've gotten used to it and it's never hurt anyone before. Good way to keep track of things while getting a sweat in.


----------



## jkpa

Apple watch for this.


----------



## tman916

jkpa said:


> Apple watch for this.


Yes, or Samsung Galaxy Watch!


----------



## discerningtime

discerningtime said:


> A cheap Apple Watch, that's about it. I know some hardcore runners that wear Casio or Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much, just for the fitness tracking and so I can leave my phone in the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

